# معلومات عن تصميم شبكات المياه



## فرج فركاش (30 يونيو 2008)

​​​​الاخوة الكرام انا عضو جديد فى المنتدىاريد معلومات عن تصميم شبكات المياه وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا:31:​


----------



## virtualknight (30 يونيو 2008)

أتمنى أن يأتي الرد سريعا لكون الموضوع مهم والجميع ومن ضمنهم انا تهمني هكذا معلومات.


----------



## هانى الاطرش (30 يونيو 2008)

البيانات الاساسية اللازمه لتصميم شبكات مياه الشرب
عند البدء فى تصميم شبكات مياه الشرب لابد من القيام بالدراسات المبدئية الاتية :-
1-التنبؤ بعدد السكان 
2- حساب معدلات الاستهلاك المختلفة
3-تقدير الزيادة فى معدلات الاستهلاك
4-حساب التصرفات التصميمية
اولا التنبؤ بعدد السكان حيث ان العمر الافتراضى للمواسير من 30 الى 50 عاما فيتم عمل حساب عدد السكان خلال تلك الفترة و يتم حسابها بعدة طرق منها الطريقة الحسابية Pn=Po+Ka(Tn-Tt
حيث ان Po اخر تعداد للمنطقةKa معدل الزيادة السنوية للسكان Tn-Tt الفترة الزمنيةالتى يخدم بها المشروع Pn التعداد الذى يخدمه المشروع فى سنة الهدف
ثانيا حساب معدلات الاستهلاك المختلفة ومنها متوسط الستهلاك اليومى - اقصى استهلاك يومى - اقصى استهلاك شهرى - اقصى استهلاك ساعة
حيث يتم تصميم محطات التنقية على اساس اقصى استهلاك شهرى و تصمم الخطوط الناقلة على اساس اقصى استهلاك يومى - وتصميم شبكات توزيع المياه على اساس اقصى استهلاك ساعة ,,,,,,,يتبع


----------



## uint (7 يناير 2009)

تفضلوا هذا الكتاب الرائع وأنا واثق بأنه سيعجبكم

http://m3mare.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11419


----------



## NAK (7 يناير 2009)

الاخ الكريم فرج

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ربما يكون الموضوع في هذا الرابط مفيدٌ لك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t17040-6.html
و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## NAK (7 يناير 2009)

الاخ الكريم فرج

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ربما يكون الموضوع في هذا الرابط مفيدٌ لك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t17040-6.html
و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## م/زيكو تك (8 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخي في الله Nakاطلب منك استكمال باقي المواضيع وهي . 
الحسابات الهيدروليكية لمنظومة الماء الساخن. 
الحسابات الهيدروليكية لمنظومة الغاز. 
الحسابات الهيدروليكية لمنظومات الصرف الصحي. 
فأنا بأمس الحاجه اليها وقد ذكرتها في احدى مشاركاتك ولم تشرحها او ترسل اي مرفقات خاصه بها --- اتمنى الرد في القريب العاجل واشكرك على جهدك المتميز وبارك الله لك في علمك


----------



## البشري*** (9 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اضم صوتي الى الاخ زيكو 
اتمنى من الاخ الكريم Nak اكمال الموضوع لاننا بأمس الحاجه لباقي المواضيع
وشكرا لك


----------



## متين علي (13 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (13 مايو 2010)

5 اجزاء من الكود المصرى لتصميم اعمال الصرف و التغذيه وحمامات السباحه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t197279.html

ملف اكسيل لحساب اعمال تغذيه المياه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t165636.html


----------



## عاشق السهر (24 أكتوبر 2010)

يعطيكم الف عافيه


----------



## سند اكرم (5 ديسمبر 2010)

كيفة وضع الانابيب المجاري


----------



## eng.mohamed201077 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## احمد محمد احمد عوض (24 ديسمبر 2010)

هانى الاطرش قال:


> البيانات الاساسية اللازمه لتصميم شبكات مياه الشرب
> عند البدء فى تصميم شبكات مياه الشرب لابد من القيام بالدراسات المبدئية الاتية :-
> 1-التنبؤ بعدد السكان
> 2- حساب معدلات الاستهلاك المختلفة
> ...


----------



## ahmed_20 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

الف الف الف الف الف الف مليون شكر


----------



## ابراهيم خيله (19 فبراير 2011)

اخواي المهندسين لم حصل على البيانات المطلوبه في شبكات المياه


----------



## housam al-taleb (23 فبراير 2011)

الموضوع قيد القراءة و الاطلاع
جزيتم كل خير


----------



## eng.z.n (4 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو التفضل بمساعدتي في كيفية حساب اقصى استهلاك ساعي ويومي وشهري وفصلي وكيفية حساب سعة الخزانات العلوية والسفلية في تصميم شبكة لتوزيع المياه العذبة ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## wafaafaisal (8 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم . انا كنت عايزه مثال يوضحي ازاي تصمم الشبكه من المواسير وكيفيه اختيار اقطار المواسير واختيار الطلمبات والخزانات ياريت يكون موضح علي رسم تخطيطي بسيط لشبكه بسيطه


----------



## محمودشمس (4 أبريل 2012)

*شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك اخي*​


----------



## mahmoud mohamed ha (27 مايو 2012)

مجهود رائع وبارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم


----------



## mostafa_mobset (28 مايو 2012)

الف الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tamer369 (25 مارس 2013)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## باسم حازم (22 أبريل 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً على المجهود الرائع


----------



## باسم حازم (22 أبريل 2013)

تحياتى الى كل القائمين على هذا العمل ودائما فى تقدم مستمر


----------



## باسم حازم (22 أبريل 2013)

شكراً جزيل وتحياتى الى كل القائمين على هذا العمل المفيد


----------

